# Inpatient



## zanalee (May 13, 2011)

do anyone know where to start to get an inpatient position? I am quailfy but with no experience.


----------



## Rperry (May 13, 2011)

Are you a Certified Inpatient Coders  with the required credentials ???


----------



## zanalee (May 13, 2011)

I am also certified with Ahima i have my CCS.


----------



## coding303 (May 13, 2011)

apply for everything, everything you can find.  It took me a long time to catch a break as far as hospital coding goes, without inpatient experience it was hard to get anyone to look at my resume long enough.  Eventually my searches paid off, I found and was chosen for a position just recently, and now I am much happier with my benefits and paycheck than with a physician group


----------



## coding303 (May 13, 2011)

Oh, cover letter is key, and every hospital I could find to work for had an online application site.  Most of them offered a "search update" option that I could have alerts emailed to me when a position I was interested in became available.


----------



## zanalee (May 13, 2011)

wow, that's great.. I've been looking for a while now. I have a good paying job now but will like to put my CCS to work... I should just apply even tho they require experience?


----------

